
Should We Kill the Dollar Bill? (2012) - vinchuco
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2012/04/19/150976150/should-we-kill-the-dollar-bill
======
DerekL
I was curious if hoarding dollar coins would actually happen, so I did some
research comparing the US and Canada. Very similar economies, and their
respective dollars have roughly the same purchasing power.

The estimated 2016 GDP of the US and Canada are respectively 18.7 and 2.05
trillion of their dollars. The US Federal Reserve estimates that there are
11.4 billion dollars of dollar bills in circulation. The Royal Canadian Mint
has produced about 1.34 billion “loonies”, the dollar coin introduced in 1987.
I'll assume that most of them are still in circulation. So that's 610 US
dollar bills per million of GDP, versus 654 Canadian dollar coins.

So Canadians aren't leaving their dollar coins in jars.

[https://www.federalreserve.gov/paymentsystems/coin_currcircv...](https://www.federalreserve.gov/paymentsystems/coin_currcircvolume.htm)
[http://www.mint.ca/store/mint/learn/1-dollar-5300014](http://www.mint.ca/store/mint/learn/1-dollar-5300014)
[http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2015/02/weodata/weor...](http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2015/02/weodata/weorept.aspx?sy=2013&ey=2020&ssd=1&sort=subject&ds=.&br=1&pr1.x=38&pr1.y=6&c=156%2C111&s=NGDP&grp=0&a=)

